# FSH v Antral follicle count



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

Evening ladies

I introduced myself on the single newbies thread yesterday I hope everyones well and that you don't mind me asking a question already. I sometimes think you guys, with your combined knowledge and experience, know more than the clinics 

I had my injection training today ( totally fine no idea what i was making a drama about - though I'm sure there's time yet once those lovely hormones kick in...) and was discussing my protocol starting next Fri.  I've been put on the highest possible dose of stimms medication due to my low antral follicle count which they did after my fsh and other bloods

Now my question is: my FSH, LH and E2 were shockingly " excellent "  but when they did an antral follicle count before treatment the count was really really low Initially they said11 but consultant and another nurse have now said 4 were too small to be counted so realistically the number was just 7

So ...  Where the heck do i stand then in terms of ovarian reserve??  My consultant says the andral follicle count is the bench mark and most accurate measurement of ovarian reserve

If thats the case why is it rarely mentioned on here and other discussion of fertility levels?

There seems to be a lot of emphasis on FSH LH E2  etc etc  FSH seems to be king  I kinda got the impression that this was the major measurement

My concern is that this could be very misleading for ladies who are looking to measure " where they are at " so to speak before making life changing decisions. I know you can buy FSH kits online marketed for just that purpose


I do understand FSH can vary a bit but it was 6.1 and I'm no spring chick and not PCOS sufferer ( obviously ! )
I would be really grateful if anyone can shed any light on this or even just share their opinion or experience Because I' not sure where I'm at on this one at all what with one test result really positive and another test measurement ( AFC ) really really negative


Thanks
Calypso


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Calypso,
your AF count sounds fine.... mine was very poor - only 1 on each ovary and my volume was tiny too...
Have the clinic given you any cause to worry  
Mini x


----------

